# Bear Creek is coming up



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*When U Running It ?*

HEY WHAT UP im in casper when you going to start running it than


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

My minimum is 170. I'd consider it at 160... Just to give another perspective, and I've run it a number of times.

I think it will run well this season.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*thanks for the info*

thanks for the info cutch
when its running somebody give me a shout ill drive my ass down and hit it up a couple times or what ever else is running to!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bear creek! Looking forward to some willow bashing, sketchy pinning, rock dropping, action. 

I like the new buzz feature that lists old posts with similar topics. I found this one to be a good read....

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/bear-creek-1107.html


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, eventhough its pretty fun at greater than 130 its pretty boney. I'm jonesin pretty good, so I'd probs be down for sometime next week. Monday is lookin real good. Look for it to come up if the nights are warm. If its at least 130 by monday, I'll be up there running loops. Bring yer hand saw mateys.

Kent


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

My minumum is 200 and I think that is still boney. The the higher the better. 170 is the lowest I have ran it and around 650 is the highest.
mike


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree i think it will go this year so everyone needs to hit it. I have driven by the dam that they are putting in above liar of the bear and they are moving pretty quickly so pesimistically this maybe the last year for bear creek.

rodda


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought that was rumor. . . I guess not. Well hell I guess we'll have to hit it as much as we can early this spring.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

i've done no fun falls at 50. i am almost recovered from shoulder surgery and want to get out there. my minimum is 120. maybe after school sometime next week?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone around for a run tues mid-day?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

New hazard in Creek as of 3/18

Truck in Bear Creek


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I can hit it tuesday after 12:00. It still might be too low.

Kent


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I just did a driveby about an hour ago. My indicator rock in NF Falls is still too high out of the water, and I don't mind banging down stuff. Hold off another 24 hours. Tomorrow morning shoudl be good. It IS spilling over the Dam in Evergreen and the feeder creeks to Bear - Cub, Maxwell, Etc, are FULL of snow and water. We hiked up Maxwell for about 2 hours and there is still 1-3 feet of snow on the ground.....this is going to suck!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I really really doubt that it will be flowin by tuesday. While it is warm during the day up here in evergreen what the creek really needs is for it to be above freezing at night which is not going to happen yet. Based on the forecast. 

Honestly I am ok with that. I am a little freaked out by the whole early season thing. Looks like we have a little snow coming later in the week.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

ya i just drove up the canyon and saw no car or anything. people are talking about a huge storm coming up, maybe bear will run big


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah I agree. It probrably won't go for a while (unless we get some good rain this week). I'm OK with that too.

Kent


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Got sick of watching the gauge. It is my spring break and all, I just couldn't resist any more. So we ran it this afternoon. Don't waste your time. major boat molestation. I knew that going in but what are you going to do. Sometimes ya just gotta go. So here is the wood report. Every thing is navigable, but not safe. There are so really poorly placed logs in there. The biggest hazard in my opinion, is in the last major rapid. Not sure what it is called. There is a little five foot boof in the entrance, then you go left along a cliff wall. As you trun the corner there is a jumbble of rocks and you boof the middle. Hope that rings a bell. Anyway just above the boof in the center there is a river wide log. That is tough to get over the top of. It definantly isn't safe. We pulled out some wood as we were paddling down. Unfortuantly we didn't have time to pull out this log. That is the major hazard just wanted to let everyone know. I will try and get back there to pull it out. But I leave town on friday and I'm not sure I will have the time to get back there. There is one other spot in the river that needs a chainsaw. It is in a much tamer section of water. I hope that helps anybody who is thinking about going around 100cfs or 120. Those hazards might still be in there.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Addiction is a bad thing. Reed, I can't believe you were jonesin that hard. Anyway thanks for the beta. I'm in CB all week. I'll be up for hittin it monday morning before 10 or after 5pm.

lates
Kent


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Gotta go with what Paris' recomendations. Call me if it hits 2bills.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the beta Reed.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*saturday run*

whats the chance it will be running saturday morning?
if it is anyone want to go?
thanks
patrick


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

It popped 100 today, Personally I'm nowhere near ready to get off jones pass, but as the snow melts, I guess I'll have to chase it down!!

If it doesn't get too cold up here this weekend maybe I'll have to come down monday afternoon. Liam, you down?

btw, Cohen said it was pretty clean, any confirmation on that?

KT


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I could meet you guys around 5:30pm. Bring your hand saws. The later we wait, the better. It seems that its peakin around midnight.

Kent


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

On Spring Break starting Saturday. If it hits 200 give me a ring I will be off all week.
Mike
[email protected] dot com


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

ya kaleb i'll be there. zach ran it yesterday and said its fun but a little bony. not anythign to worry about though. sometime next week i'll be there in the morning, waterton in the afternoon and keystone at night. thats my kind of spring break


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I gotta work in the day, so I'm stuck with evenings. I'll keep on the guage & see if it's worth it for monday, I'm coming down to the city tonight so I'll check it out.

The log reed was talking about, is that in the rapid where there is a large wall on the left? Where there any spots in particular that you thought needed cleaning?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Looks like we are going to get our storm! Its supposed to rain all night. I want to run it if it bumps up tomorrow. 

Josh


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm in CB will be ready to paddle BEAR on Monday...WHo's in....??


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm ready to abuse myself/my boat.

Gotta love Prijon plastic

Should be out of work by noon Saturday

Being a recovering easterner, I agree w/ 100 as a minimum

Give a shout out if you wanna get on it

-Carter @ 303-345-3823


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Man, ya'll are attacking my reputation as the Mankhunter. 160 is the absolute bare minimum on bear creek and that's still silly low. No wonder no one ever wants to warranty boats, especially from CO. Then again I am fresh in from WA where they boat on water and lots of it.
Joe


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm with you there Joe, Mark said he was good to go @ 85, it just makes me cringe!!!

It is however absolutely dumping here, it's rain all the way to just above my house, turns to snow right about at coors falls as of 10:30, so that may be enough to get it to bump up signifigantly.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be there monday at 5:30!!

Hotdog
Kent


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

122 and rising at 5:00 AM

who wants to go today?

Josh
225-931-1359


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll be there around noon today. It'll be a little chilly, but Sunday is going to be rockin when all that fresh snow melts, plus it should be in the mid 60's. I've run it at 100 and it is low but fine. Anymore updates on wood placement? Thanks to anyone who has cleaned in there....i will do my best to remove what i can, just hope i am not suprised when running the private property section blined.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

alright then- noon at the takeout

it was 129 at 9:00


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I looked at No Fun Falls at 7:30 this AM. The rocks that are 3 ft. back from the lip of the falls were just covered with water. It's been raining for hours. It looked SOOOO fun. If I wasn't hurt I'd be lapping it by myself right now. 

The guage says 101 but that is old data (from yesterday afternoon at 3:45 pm). It has been raining all last night and all this morning. Any front range creeker that got drunk last night and slept late had better get their ass out of bed and get on it. I can't believe the parking lot wasn't full of yakker cars this morning. Jesus, this is painful to watch.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

3-5 inches for evergreen today. tomorrow high of 63. it should run good on monday-tuesday


----------



## baguaninja (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Josh how was the Bear today? Lots O wood flushin thru? Jason


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Bear was good today. Snowing hard at the put-in but not too cold. Flow was about 140. Enough to be worth it but more would be better. There wasn't too much wood moving around except for one big ass log that floated past us above the second rapid. Overall, the wood situation was okay except for one spot in the last rapid. Its the spot after the ledge and the cliff on the left where you boof the rock pile in the center. The rockpile had all sorts of wood in it. Everyone made it through fine but it was sketchy. We managed to pull out some of the wood but there is still a log jammed across the creek just below the surface on the downstream side of the rockpile that would not come out. At 140 you can clear it with a good boof down the center. More flow would make it easier. Less could be bad. 

Note to anyone who is going: There are no eddies above this spot. Once you run the ledge, you are committed. Boof hard down the middle.

Despite the little wood issue, I will probably run it again tomorrow and maybe Monday night if he flows stay up. If not, Union is at a really good level right now. I'll call you and let you know where I'm boating tomorrow Jason.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

josh- i had a great time today...i'll try and make it out monday afterwork.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I was so surprised that I did not see anyone on bear creek today. It was so fun even at 116 cfs. We cleared out the wood at the bottom of hair of the bear so that is good to go. Dont wait to hit this up.


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

*Weds PM*

I get out of work Weds at 1, can be at the Bear suited up by 1:30, but have dinner plans in boulder. Anyone with some flexability in their schedule want to hit 'er up? Hopefully with warm weather she'll get higher than the 150 she had Sat.
-Carter
303-345-3823


----------

